# Gotta Love Farm Auctions



## smokin218r (Nov 28, 2017)

A friend of a friend was at an auction.
Stumbled across this:












We used this type of stuffer every year when I was a kid helping out.
He paid a whopping $2.50 for it!! The table its mounted on is worth the two bucks!
Since they had no use for the stuffer and I had no use for a wood stove I got at an
auction for $5.00, we traded.
Working on getting it cleaned up and re seasoned.
Going to be put to work soon with a bunch of Owens BBQ seasonings.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 28, 2017)

That's great.  Super tough stuffer there.  I have on passed down to me 3 generations


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 28, 2017)

Did those come with plastic gears?
Heehee! Just kidding...


----------



## Phil Chart (Nov 28, 2017)

That thing is cool. It's 
A lot tougher than the one I have. How many # 
Will is hold?


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 28, 2017)

S218r, That is a steal ,nice find !


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Nov 28, 2017)

Please remove


----------



## muddydogs (Nov 28, 2017)

No need for powder coating, remove the old finish and grime then season like a cast iron skillet. The seasoning protects the iron and makes for a smooth slick easy clean finish.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 28, 2017)

smokin218r said:


> A friend of a friend was at an auction.
> Stumbled across this:
> View attachment 345904
> 
> ...


Here's an old thread from here on a resto http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/enterprise-sausage-stuffer.60677/


----------



## smokin218r (Nov 29, 2017)

c farmer said:


> That's great.  Super tough stuffer there.  I have on passed down to me 3 generations


Thanks Adam! When I was a kid, we had to borrow the stuffer from a neighbor.
I was involved with my Grandfather and uncles stuffing what seemed to be miles of
venison sausage.


----------



## smokin218r (Nov 29, 2017)

Phil Chart said:


> That thing is cool. It's
> A lot tougher than the one I have. How many #
> Will is hold?


I'm not sure how much it holds...
Someone else might know for sure, but I'm guessing in the neighborhood of 8lbs.



crazymoon said:


> S218r, That is a steal ,nice find !


Thank You!!


----------



## smokin218r (Nov 29, 2017)

muddydogs said:


> No need for powder coating, remove the old finish and grime then season like a cast iron skillet. The seasoning protects the iron and makes for a smooth slick easy clean finish.





motocrash said:


> Here's an old thread from here on a resto http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/enterprise-sausage-stuffer.60677/



Thanks for the info fellas!!
Not sure if I will have time to get mine that pretty this year.
I will post some pics after I get it re-seasoned.


----------



## muddydogs (Nov 29, 2017)

Here is what I found on sizes when I researched my stuffer. I kind of think my stuffer had the number painted on it but I don't remember.

#5 2 quart, 4 pounds
#25 4 quart, 8 pounds
#31 6 quart, 12 pounds. 8 1/8 inches wide inside the bowl By 7 inches tall.
#35 8 quart, 15 pounds

The #31 and #35 are the same size and take most of the same parts, the #35 has a taller bowl then the #31.

I have the #31, I guess I never measured the bowl height but I can if you need the info to determine which one you have.


----------



## smokin218r (Nov 30, 2017)

Got to looking at mine, and there is still some visible writing on the bowl.
It's a #25. So my 8lb estimate was right.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Phil Chart (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the info. May have to start picking


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 30, 2017)

Wow I've seen them for for over a $100.00 at auctions around here. They can all so be used to press renderings for lard too. Nice find should last a long time yet. I guess the one we used was protected from the lard like you said a cast iron fry pan would be.

Warren


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm very interested in seeing this in action.  I've got one of those in my garage handed down to me from my Italian grandfather.  I'll have to see if it is all there.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 1, 2017)

Just an FYI if you experience a lot of squeeze out around the plunger you can get a plastic disc insert for them. Can’t remember the company right off hand. They have other parts too. The one I have came with all the stuff to use it as a cider press.

One thing I don’t like about mine and why I don’t use it anymore is it leaves a bunch of meat in the bottom. Takes about a half a lot of bread to press the remaining meat through!


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 1, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Just an FYI if you experience a lot of squeeze out around the plunger you can get a plastic disc insert for them. Can’t remember the company right off hand. They have other parts too. The one I have came with all the stuff to use it as a cider press.
> 
> One thing I don’t like about mine and why I don’t use it anymore is it leaves a bunch of meat in the bottom. Takes about a half a lot of bread to press the remaining meat through!



The wiper ring you're referring to is available from Ebay, https://www.ebay.com/itm/8-1-8-GASK...hash=item3cf178fb79:m:m59joOqpvJDwnI-dCucKRUQ I use one as my stuffer bleeds a lot of meat off around the plunger plate unless the meat is real wet. With the wider ring I get very little blow by.

I just don't understand the problem with the 1/2 pound or so of meat left in the bottom of the stuffer and why anyone would use bread to clean it out. When your out of meat and the plunger hits bottom back it off and use your fingers to remove the meat from the bottom of the tank. Take the meat and put it into a plastic bag to be cooked for dinner that night or if stuffing into a poly bag or large salami type case roll the meat up like a turd and drop it in a bag that needs topped off. 

Another area where people complain about these stuffer is clean up which I find quite easy. My clean up starts while using the stuffer. I use a large pair of slick food save rubber gloves to load the stuffer so once loaded I can slide the gloves off and leave them in the meat lug keeping my hands clean so I am not transferring meat slim to the stuffer. I also wipe any mess up with a paper towel as I go if I happen to slop some meat around. When its time to refill the stuffer I raise the plunger plate almost to the top then run my finger around the plate gathering up any loose meat that squeezed by and letting it collect on the front of the plunger so that when I slide the plunger open I can push the little pile of meat into the tank. 
When its time to clean the stuffer I initially wipe the tank and bottom of the arch with a paper towel to remove any large chunks then set the stuffer next to the sink so the outflow hole will drain into the sink. Next I stuff a wash cloth into the hole which kind of plugs it up and slows the water flow so I can add a little soap and some hot water to the tank to wash it out. Once I have the tank washed out the wash cloth is removed so the soapy water can drain into the sink. Next I use hot water to rinse the stuffer letting it just run out the hole. Once the tank is clean I wipe the rest of the stuffer with a soapy wash cloth followed by a warm wet cloth then finish drying with a couple paper towels. The cleaning process takes about 5 minutes including washing the plunger plate and stuffer tube in a sink of hot soapy water.


----------



## smokin218r (Dec 1, 2017)

Thank you for all the info guys!!
Ray, it will be put to work next weekend.
Ill get some action for you.
Case, we'll see how much blow by I end up with.
The one we used when I was young didn't really let much by.
Warren, I have seen these stuffers on Craigslist around here for $250....:eek:


----------



## smokin218r (Dec 8, 2017)

Ready to go!















Will be put to work tomorrow.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 8, 2017)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## crazzycajun (Dec 8, 2017)

Man I have one I don’t remember what I paid for it but it was more than a couple of bucks. I just seen what there asking for them on ebay wow.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 8, 2017)

There you go hope it works fine for you. Looking for some photos of it in progress.

Warren


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 8, 2017)

005.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Jun 15, 2017


















004.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Jun 15, 2017






Above is the one I inherited.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 8, 2017)

Man clean it and put it to work.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 8, 2017)

I have one in my basement.  Should get it out.


----------



## crazzycajun (Dec 9, 2017)

Just drug mine out it’s a norvell.sharleigh hardware co. Made in St. Louis mo. Patented in 1897 always thought it was an enterprise.


----------



## crazzycajun (Dec 9, 2017)

muddydogs said:


> Here is what I found on sizes when I researched my stuffer. I kind of think my stuffer had the number painted on it but I don't remember.
> 
> #5 2 quart, 4 pounds
> #25 4 quart, 8 pounds
> ...



Muddy dogs you say the 6 and 8 quart are 7.5  inch but your link shows 8 1/8” or did I read that wrong"


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 9, 2017)

Still a classic from days gone bye and still workable.

Warren


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 9, 2017)

crazzycajun said:


> Muddy dogs you say the 6 and 8 quart are 7.5  inch but your link shows 8 1/8” or did I read that wrong"



Took me a minute to figure out what you were talking about. Never noticed that I had 7 1/2 inches for inside the bowl measurement but the EBay wiper ring statist 8 1/8 inches so I just pulled out the tape and found that it is 8 1/8 inches wide by 7 inches tall. My Bad. Good catch.


----------



## rw willy (Dec 11, 2017)

Things are great.  Paid $80 for mine.


----------



## smokin218r (Dec 14, 2017)

Here it was in action this past weekend. Had some blow-by around the plunger. Enough to probably get one of those plastic discs. 
It worked pretty well, cranked a little hard.













Going to post a separate thread about all the sausage we did. 
Thanks!


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 14, 2017)

If it cranked hard and spewed a bunch around the plunger your mix needed more water. Also the smaller the stuffing horn the harder it is to crank the handle.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 14, 2017)

crazzycajun said:


> View attachment 346988
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's most likely Shapleigh hardware . Store opened in the mid 1800's ran thru early 1960's . Just FYI . 

Nice stuffers , would love to have one .


----------



## rw willy (Dec 15, 2017)

I double p a sheet of Saran Wrap to prevent blow by around the plunger.  Make sure you have the correct sized disk?  One for lard and fruit is smaller to fit inside the strainer basket.  My disk fits very snug all of the way down the cylinder.
Enjoy, first run looks great.


----------



## smokin218r (Dec 18, 2017)

muddydogs said:


> If it cranked hard and spewed a bunch around the plunger your mix needed more water. Also the smaller the stuffing horn the harder it is to crank the handle.



I think a bit more water would have helped, but mostly the hard cranking came from my re - seasoning.
It wasn't perfectly smooth like I hoped and didn't have time to clean it back out.
Thanks!!



rw willy said:


> I double p a sheet of Saran Wrap to prevent blow by around the plunger.  Make sure you have the correct sized disk?  One for lard and fruit is smaller to fit inside the strainer basket.  My disk fits very snug all of the way down the cylinder.
> Enjoy, first run looks great.



Thank You! It fits pretty snug.
No way a strainer basket would fit.


----------



## buzzy (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## buzzy (Dec 24, 2017)

Here’s a No 25 I picked up a a auction about 2 months ago. Going to clean up today an give a coat of lard. Then set next to wood stove. Also got my son a 15 gal kettle. This is first time posting a pic. Couldn’t figure out how to get text with pic. Yea they’re dragging me by the hair kicking & screaming into the 21st century. I’ll get the hang of it. Been wanting to do just didn’t


----------

